# Σεμινάριο Νομικής Μετάφρασης στη meta|φραση



## diceman (Jan 16, 2010)

Σεμινάριο Νομικής Μετάφρασης
στο Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta**|*φραση

*Έναρξη: *29/01/10
*Διάρκεια:* 16 εβδομάδες
*Μαθήματα:* Παρασκευή, 7-10 μ.μ.

Η νομική μετάφραση συγκαταλέγεται στα πιο απαιτητικά είδη μετάφρασης και έχει πολύ μεγάλη ζήτηση στην αγορά εργασίας. Με αυτό το νέο σεμινάριο η *meta**|*φραση καλύπτει το κενό που υπήρχε στην εξειδίκευση στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα και δίνει σε όσους έχουν μεταφραστική εμπειρία τη δυνατότητα να εξοικειωθούν με τη νομική ορολογία και να εκπαιδευτούν στις τεχνικές της νομικής μετάφρασης. 

Στο σεμινάριο καλύπτονται τα εξής:

— δομή, είδη και γλωσσικές ιδιαιτερότητες των νομικών κειμένων
— διαφορές μεταξύ νομικών συστημάτων και μορφών εταιρειών και τρόποι αντιμετώπισής τους κατά τη μετάφραση
— μεθοδολογία έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης
— μελέτη παράλληλων κειμένων (νόμοι, δικαστικές αποφάσεις, πληρεξούσια, διαθήκες, αγωγές, καταστατικά, συμβάσεις κ.ά.) 
— πρακτική εξάσκηση στη μετάφραση κειμένων τριών κατηγοριών: δικαστικά κείμενα, συμβολαιογραφικά έγγραφα, εταιρικά κείμενα 
— πρακτικές συμβουλές εισόδου στην αγορά εργασίας.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να διαθέτουν μεταφραστικές γνώσεις. Νομικές γνώσεις θα συνεκτιμηθούν.

*Λίγα λόγια για την εισηγήτρια: *H Μάτα Σαλογιάννη είναι απόφοιτος του Τμήματος Ξένων Γλωσσών, Μετάφρασης και Διερμηνείας του Ιονίου Πανεπιστημίου και μιλάει 5 γλώσσες. Εργάζεται ως επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια από το 2000 με ειδίκευση στη νομική και οικονομική μετάφραση και συνεργάζεται με μεταφραστικές εταιρείες, οργανισμούς και φορείς. Είναι επίσης μεταφράστρια λογοτεχνίας. Διδάσκει Μετάφραση από το 2006. 

*Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία (210.36.29.000) για κράτηση θέσης. Οι διαθέσιμες θέσεις είναι εξαιρετικά περιορισμένες.*


----------

